# Slayer 2003 Abmessungen der Lager



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2006)

Hi Leuz,

hat einer mal die Lager des Hinterbaus seines Slayer 03 nachgemessen und kann die Daten mal durchgeben. Die will ich vor meinem Urlaub noch austauschen...


----------



## schlappmacher (19. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hast lange auf eine Antwort warten müssen; dann will ich mal....

Die Hauptschwingen-Lager des 2003er Jahrgangs sind m.E. nach vom Typ 61801-2RS. z.B. bei Bike action oder http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/ersatzteilliste.pdf zu bestellen. Oder beim nächsten Schraubenhändler.....

Für die anderen Lager empfehle ich, Deinen lokalen Händler oder die oben genannten Distri/Händler einfach anzurufen.

Ich hab das Slayer 2004; für den 2003er Jahrgang sollte es der gleiche Typ Lager sein.

Frohes Schaffen,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2006)

Hi schlappmacher

Danke für die Antwort. Da ich in der Kugellagerstadt wohne (Schweinfurt) habe ich natürlich da auch einige Möglichkeiten an top Lager ran zu kommen.   

Die Ersatzteiliste ist sehr interessant, da gerade beim Hauptlager (das man nicht so einfach messen kann) die Bezeichnung mit dabei ist....Ein kurzer Blick in mein allgemeines Ersatzteillager ergab, dass ich genau die Hauptlager sogar in einer Kiste (neu) rumfliegen hatte


----------

